# Phrag. Cuzco Blood 'Twin Sisters' AM-AOS



## tomkalina (May 2, 2020)

Phrag. (Mem. Dick Clements x humboldtii). In bloom this afternoon in a shady greenhouse. Looks like this inflorescence will have three flowers. May self this one to get seedlings.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 2, 2020)

Let's us know when the flasks are ready!


----------



## richgarrison (May 2, 2020)

WOW .... you must have been hiding that when i visited.... been looking for a good example of that cross for a few years. look forward to some seedlings.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2020)

If possible, cross with kovachii.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2020)

Wonderful deep crimson color and I always like those
drooping petals...quite elegant.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 3, 2020)

Simply stunning.


----------



## grubea (May 3, 2020)

Very nice!!


----------



## awesomei (May 4, 2020)

Wow, really gorgeous, great form and color!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! I think I have one somewhere...


----------



## tomkalina (May 5, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> If possible, cross with kovachii.


I would be more inclined to breed it back to humboldtii rather than kovachii. The Pk hybrids I've seen with long petaled species seem under-whelming.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 5, 2020)

Ok cross on to China Dragon (or your Super Rubies)?


----------



## tomkalina (May 5, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ok cross on to China Dragon (or your Super Rubies)?


That thought crossed my mind, but with the additional complexity of the breeding the germination would probably be lower than we would like for commercial purposes. What I'm looking for here is darker colors, longer petals and a good number of seedlings. Not sure if these things are achievable simultaneously, but we can try.


----------



## richgarrison (May 6, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> I would be more inclined to breed it back to humboldtii rather than kovachii. The Pk hybrids I've seen with long petaled species seem under-whelming.



ditto .....squirrely petals with a reflexed dorsal... wonder how much dilution you need to still have some kovachii color and or pouch but with a decent shape... almost seems unattainable...


----------



## Greenpaph (May 6, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## abax (May 6, 2020)

I don't quite understand the obsession with
kovachii and crosses. They're pretty sometimes,
but I've seen a few that are deformed with muddy
color. I think Tom's idea
for a cross is just the ticket. Tom, about divisions?????


----------



## richgarrison (May 7, 2020)

abax said:


> I don't quite understand the obsession with
> kovachii and crosses. They're pretty sometimes,
> but I've seen a few that are deformed with muddy
> color. I think Tom's idea
> for a cross is just the ticket. Tom, about divisions?????



HEY!!! get in line!


----------



## abax (May 8, 2020)

Rich, I'm ALWAYS in line for Tom's divisions.


----------



## awesomei (May 8, 2020)

Does anyone know where I could purchase a Cuzco Blood?


----------



## tomkalina (May 8, 2020)

abax said:


> Rich, I'm ALWAYS in line for Tom's divisions.


Thanks, Angela - We've had some family health issues the past year and I am way behind in Spring repotting/dividing for 2020. I promise to get this done and lists out to folks as soon as possible. Keep the faith and thanks all for understanding.


----------



## richgarrison (May 8, 2020)

abax said:


> Rich, I'm ALWAYS in line for Tom's divisions.



BWAHAHAHAHAHaa!

(that's either laughter or crying or both)


----------



## abax (May 8, 2020)

Rich, we can be very understanding and try not
to pester Tom too much. Sometimes life takes
all day...and then some.


----------



## richgarrison (May 9, 2020)

of course not... i was pestering you!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> I would be more inclined to breed it back to humboldtii rather than kovachii. The Pk hybrids I've seen with long petaled species seem under-whelming.


I'M agrreing with you Tom!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 9, 2020)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2020)

awesomei said:


> Does anyone know where I could purchase a Cuzco Blood?


We have them in compot, but it will be next Spring before we have saleable sized seedlings.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2020)

....and here's an updated photo taken this morning in a sunny greenhouse. There were a total of three inflorescences.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 8, 2020)

sign me up for a seedling


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2020)

Just realized I took the photo with the flowers in full sun, so the color looks a little washed out. My kingdom for some humboldtii pollen!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 8, 2020)

Are you selling the compot??


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 8, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Are you selling the compot??


I’m going to grow these to 5-6 inch LS before releasing them as individual seedlings.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 9, 2020)

how about some warszewiczianum pollen?


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 9, 2020)

Appreciate the offer, Rich - but looking for a long petalled species with darker colors.


----------



## awesomei (Jun 10, 2020)

I am a bit confused. I have made many attempts to cross some of my paphs and phrags.. I have been successful every time with my paphs. and yet have never made a successful phrag. cross. I just seem to be missing something??? Now I see you talking about swapping pollen? Is this possible???


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 10, 2020)

awesomei said:


> I am a bit confused. I have made many attempts to cross some of my paphs and phrags.. I have been successful every time with my paphs. and yet have never made a successful phrag. cross. I just seem to be missing something??? Now I see you talking about swapping pollen? Is this possible???
> [/QUOTE
> Not sure I understand. We are talking about a Phrag. Cuzco Blood needing Phrag. humboldtii pollen to create a longer petalled, dark Phrag. hybrid.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 11, 2020)

Beautiful. That's the darkest red long petal phrag I recall seeing. Very impressive.


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2020)

What a beauty washed out or not! I'd give you one of my dogs for a
division of that Phrag. On second thought, cash would be better. ;>)


----------



## MaxC (Jun 13, 2020)

abax said:


> What a beauty washed out or not! I'd give you one of my dogs for a
> division of that Phrag. On second thought, cash would be better. ;>)



@abax Do we need to stage an orchid intervention?


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2020)

Probably, Max. It was a useless gesture. Nobody wants my very spoiled
critters anyway...four dogs, one cat and a parrot who refuses to lower
himself to speak English.


----------



## valenzino (Jun 14, 2020)

very nice,I'll go for a good sargentianum


----------



## ScientistKen (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks very nice Tom!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 5, 2020)

Not sure if I posted this before, but it's the Cuzco Blood inflorescence with all flowers open.


----------



## MaxC (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## blondie (Aug 6, 2020)

Gorgeous just wow


----------



## ScientistKen (Aug 8, 2020)

That is impressive!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 9, 2020)

striking colour


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2020)

I usually don't like long petal besseae hybrids, but for that I would make an exception. That and Maria Glanz flavum!!!


----------

